# modified slimlines



## its_virgil (Jun 29, 2011)

The modified slimline thread started yesterday by Sharon, aka sbwertz, prompted me to share these pens. They were made in a recent teaching session I did. I know a couple of them have issues, the rigors of making pens in from of others in a limited time frame, but I wanted to share them anyway. Enjoy and comments welcome, good, bad, or indifferent.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice pens Don!


----------



## el_d (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice work Don. I really like the one piece slims and want to make them ALL this way.

 I have a question. When making 1 piece slims how do you deal with the thin un-tubed side of the body? 
 I have made a few and really like them but the un-tubed end is a bit delicate and I am worried that it could crack if dropped or handled roughly.

 I also don't like the feel or the "slop" on the un-tubed side of the one piece. I TBC and have a set of Johhny's Bushings. There is a bit of wobble because the tube is not attached to the wood. How do you remove the slop on that end that is noticeable when writing?


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Lupe. To deal with the nib end I have started using a piece of tube from either the perfume pen or the bracelet helper. The 7mm tube is a very close fit inside those tubes. I use a piece about 3/4 incjes long. And, I use a tube inside, but not glued, when turning. A 7mm tube long enough to go from the end to the tupe on the clip end. Also, on the clip end I use a tube just long enough to engage the transmission. I think the piece is just over 1 inch. I put the nib/tube/transmission assembly in place and then put the clip end tube in and slide it over the transmission just enougn to engage the transmission, but off the excess, and glue the new piece in place. I do hope this makes sense. If not, let me know and we can try again. Have fun...
Do a good turn daily!
Don


el_d said:


> Nice work Don. I really like the one piece slims and want to make them ALL this way.
> 
> I have a question. When making 1 piece slims how do you deal with the thin un-tubed side of the body?
> I have made a few and really like them but the un-tubed end is a bit delicate and I am worried that it could crack if dropped or handled roughly.
> ...


----------



## el_d (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry Don I'm slow?


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 29, 2011)

Lupe,
Read my previous post and look at this picture....I hope it helps. If not, we can try again.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## boxerman (Jun 29, 2011)

Those are very nice Don. I like them all.


----------



## corian king (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice pens!!Great work!!


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Craig and Jim. Fun to make and a fun kit with which to experiment.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## el_d (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Don. 

Why is the clip side 7mm tube only long enough to catch/engage the transmission and not the whole length of the 2inch tube??


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 30, 2011)

You're welcome Lupe.
The more tube that is over the transmission the more difficult the barrel is to remove from the assembly to change the refill. The slick metal nib is hard to hold onto while pulling off the wooden barrel. So, a little tube over the transmission the the pen comes apart much easier.

Also, work the transmission by hand to loosen it a little prior to assembly. One tiny drop of oil will loosen it a little so the transmission operates easier when the pen is assembled. The one piece slimline can be hard to operate if the transmission is snug when operated.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



el_d said:


> Thanks Don.
> 
> Why is the clip side 7mm tube only long enough to catch/engage the transmission and not the whole length of the 2inch tube??


----------



## johncrane (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Don! you made some great looking slimlines! there my pick is 2 and 4 but all very nice.:biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome..... Thanks again Don.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 4, 2011)

You're welcome. Will I be seeing you at SWAT in Waco in August?
Do a good turn daily!
Don



el_d said:


> Awesome..... Thanks again Don.


----------



## el_d (Jul 4, 2011)

Would love to go Don but "no dough, no show...."


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 5, 2011)

They look great Don


----------



## Toni (Jul 5, 2011)

Great Looking slimlines Don hard to believe they are slimlines.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Jeff.

Thanks Toni. Welcome back. We have missed you. I often wonder if a pen made form slinline parts which doesn't look like a slimnline is really a slimline? Something else to spend time pondering.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Toni said:


> Great Looking slimlines Don hard to believe they are slimlines.


----------



## Hubert H (Nov 7, 2015)

The mighty slimline shows itself to be a nice pen under your hands.  Nice job!


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Nov 7, 2015)

Beautiful pens! Very creative!


----------



## KenV (Nov 7, 2015)

Hubert --   Don has a book on the market with more details on the modifications that one can do with the slimline.   Worth looking at if you are looking for inspiration and a kick start for creative juices.


----------

